# Gameware.at gehackt



## Duk3 (25. August 2011)

Der nächste Shop wurde gehackt. Diesmal wurden rund 100.000 Kundendaten vom Server des Innsbrucker Gameshops Gameware gestohlen.
Die betreiber haben an alle Betroffenen eine Info-Mail gesandt, dass diese ihre Passwörter ändern sollen.

Von Kreditkartennummern waren auf dem Server nur die letzten 4 Stellen gespeichert.

Die Lücke wurde laut Betreiber geschlossen und alle Verschlüsselungen auf bcrypt umgestellt.

Quellen:
TT
gameware.at



Zum glück bin ich nicht betroffen, da ich immer "offline" bei ihnen eingekauft habe.


----------



## Sheeep (26. August 2011)

Oh man, ich kann das nicht mehr hören!
internetsicherheit interessiert wohl niemanden??


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. August 2011)

Na, auch bei den Webauftritten ist Geiz wohl geil. Hauptsache schnell gemacht und schön aussehen, wie es unter der Fassade aussieht ist egal, sieht eh niemand, scheinen sich die meisten Firmen wohl denken (oder gedacht haben), und das rächt sich jetzt.


----------



## Rollora (26. August 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Na, auch bei den Webauftritten ist Geiz wohl geil. Hauptsache schnell gemacht und schön aussehen, wie es unter der Fassade aussieht ist egal, sieht eh niemand, scheinen sich die meisten Firmen wohl denken (oder gedacht haben), und das rächt sich jetzt.


 Was soll das jetzt? Wie kommst du zu der Behauptung.

Ich kenne zwar deren Laden nicht, und auch nicht den Aufbau ihrer Netzwerkarchitektur, aber wenn man mit 100.000 Kunden zu tun hat, macht man das schon allein aus Geschäftsgründen nicht mehr "auf die Billige art", sondern schaut von vornherein, dass die Daten sicher und schnell zugriffsbereit sind und auch, dass der Kunde "in Sicherheit" ist.

Ich verstehe diese hetzerische Behauptung jetzt nicht. Oder denkst du, nur weil ein Hacker durchkommt, heißt das nicht, dass wenig in Sicherheit investiert wurde. Computer sind vom Menschen geschaffene Objekte. Der Mensch hat und macht Fehler, die von ihm geschaffenen Artefakte haben logischerweise dann auch Fehler. Irgendwo ist immer eine Sicherheitslücke. So gut wie ALLES kann gehacked werden, auch Sicherheitsfirmen.


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2011)

@Rollora

Sowohl mangelnde Sicherheitsbemühungen als auch "pures Pech" kommen hier infrage.
Entweder die Hacker waren (zu) gut, oder es war wirklich pure Dummheit und ein paar Skript-Kiddies haben es mal wieder geschafft .

Wie auch immer, ich glaube dass ich bei diesem Unternehmen auch einmal eingekauft habe...


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

Ich sehs schon das artet bald zu nem Cyberkrieg aus ...
Hacken die Neue Waffe ^^
Das was Anonymous zb. macht find ich ja eig. Gut.
Aber das Hacken auf die Ganzen Firmen ohne Grund ?
Das kanns einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Hydroxid (26. August 2011)

So viel hacken ist wirklich blöd. Bei Facebook würde ich es verstehen. Wetten es waren Skript Kiddies?


----------



## Saab-FAN (26. August 2011)

Scheint nicht so. Kam aus dem "Südost-Europäischen Raum" und der Hacker verwendete "viele Verschleierungstaktiken" (Zitate aus der Pressemitteilung auf gameware.at)

Ich hab jedenfalls erstmal mein Passwort bei denen geändert. 
Dass die aber erst jetzt auf das "aktuelle Top-Verfahren _bcrypt_" (ebenfalls Zitat von Gameware.at) umstellen, find ich dann aber schon n bisschen komisch und zeigt das wahre Problem, das wohl viele Firmen im Moment haben und erst beheben, NACHDEM sie Opfer eines Angriffes wurden: Nachlässige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bzw. um sich schlagender Rotstift in der IT-Abteilung. 

Im Grunde sind nicht die Hacker das Problem, sondern die Manager, die erst dann die Euros für aktuelle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen locker machen, wenn wirklich was passiert ist. 
Man lässt auch nicht seinen Ferrari offen und mit steckendem Zündschlüssel mitten in der Nacht in einer schlecht beleuchteten Straße stehen, sondern schließt die Karre ab! 
Es gibt nicht umsonst das Sprichwort: "Gelegenheit macht Diebe"


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. August 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt? Wie kommst du zu der Behauptung.
> 
> Ich kenne zwar deren Laden nicht, und auch nicht den Aufbau ihrer Netzwerkarchitektur, aber wenn man mit 100.000 Kunden zu tun hat, macht man das schon allein aus Geschäftsgründen nicht mehr "auf die Billige art", sondern schaut von vornherein, dass die Daten sicher und schnell zugriffsbereit sind und auch, dass der Kunde "in Sicherheit" ist.
> 
> Ich verstehe diese hetzerische Behauptung jetzt nicht. Oder denkst du, nur weil ein Hacker durchkommt, heißt das nicht, dass wenig in Sicherheit investiert wurde. Computer sind vom Menschen geschaffene Objekte. Der Mensch hat und macht Fehler, die von ihm geschaffenen Artefakte haben logischerweise dann auch Fehler. Irgendwo ist immer eine Sicherheitslücke. So gut wie ALLES kann gehacked werden, auch Sicherheitsfirmen.


 
Das vorhin war ganz generell gemeint und nicht auf gameware.at direkt bezogen.

Ich rede z.b. von Scriptfehlern auf einigen Webseiten, auch wenn es sich in dieser Hinsicht in den letzten Jahren deutlich gebessert hat. Allerdings hatte ich Einsicht in einige Webseiten, bei denen es oberflächlich sehr gelungen aussah, darunter brodelte es aber gewaltig, Schweizer Käse war ein Dreck dagegen. Und nur weil den jeweiligen Firmen die paar zusätzlichen Euro (und Arbeitsstunden) zu sauberer Programmation zuviel gewesen wäre.

Aber es stimmt schon, dass bei Onlinehändlern sowas eigentlich nicht der Fall ist... und hoffentlich auch nie sein wird.



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Dass die aber erst jetzt auf das "aktuelle Top-Verfahren _bcrypt_" (ebenfalls Zitat von Gameware.at) umstellen, find ich dann aber schon n bisschen komisch und zeigt das wahre Problem, das wohl viele Firmen im Moment haben und erst beheben, NACHDEM sie Opfer eines Angriffes wurden: Nachlässige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bzw. um sich schlagender Rotstift in der IT-Abteilung.
> 
> Im Grunde sind nicht die Hacker das Problem, sondern die Manager, die erst dann die Euros für aktuelle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen locker machen, wenn wirklich was passiert ist.
> Man lässt auch nicht seinen Ferrari offen und mit steckendem Zündschlüssel mitten in der Nacht in einer schlecht beleuchteten Straße stehen, sondern schließt die Karre ab!
> Es gibt nicht umsonst das Sprichwort: "Gelegenheit macht Diebe"


 
Genau darauf wollte ich vorhin eigentlich hinaus: Es wird nicht agiert um die Sites auf neuestem Stand zu halten, sondern erst REagiert wenn etwas geschehen ist


----------



## Hugo78 (26. August 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl, per Rechnung / Nachnahme zahlen wird wieder beliebter werden in Zukunft.


----------



## Adam West (26. August 2011)

Schonmal jemand dran gedacht, das der ganze Diebstahl von Kundendaten durch "hacker" auch durch große Firmen oder andere Institutionen beauftragt sein könnte um mehr und mehr die Privatsphäre der Menschen zu gefährden oder die Leute immer gläserner zu bekommen?

Ist jetzt mal nur so ne Vermutung, die ich in den Raum schmeiße, es muss nicht immer die "böswillige" Absicht und die Lust auf Chaos in der Netzwelt eines hackers dran Schuld sein.

Hoffe es gibt mal ein paar ordentliche Meinungen dazu, ich finde diese Ansicht garnicht so abwegig bzw. durchaus möglich!

MfG


----------



## Freakless08 (26. August 2011)

So wie die Seite aussieht wird eine Version von oscommerce bzw. ein Fork benutzt. Es gab schon vor MONATEN einen Hinweiß das es eine Sicherheitslücke gibt und diese wurde auch vor MONATEN gefixt.
Wenn die Firmen zu blöd sind die aktuelle Version einzuspielen wird denen sonst auch nicht mehr zu helfen sein.

Genauso wie die andere Hardware Seite die sogar bereits zwei Mal gehackt wurde (gab hier auch eine News darüber).
Hauptsache bei den Admins sparen.


----------



## siru (26. August 2011)

wie sie mir mal keine e-mail geschickt haben, obwohl ich dort registriert bin^^
Schade gameware, werde nun die Spiele woanders her beziehen, idiotenverein


----------



## Hobomane (26. August 2011)

Geht mir dieses Gehacke langsam auffe Eier. Wieso kommen alle Läden auch einfach mit nem "Tschuldigung, wir haben ihre Daten jetzt geändert" davon? Gibts kein Gesetz, dass die sich um die Sicherheit der Daten kümmern müssen?


----------



## Rollora (26. August 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das vorhin war ganz generell gemeint und nicht auf gameware.at direkt bezogen.
> 
> Ich rede z.b. von Scriptfehlern auf einigen Webseiten, auch wenn es sich in dieser Hinsicht in den letzten Jahren deutlich gebessert hat. Allerdings hatte ich Einsicht in einige Webseiten, bei denen es oberflächlich sehr gelungen aussah, darunter brodelte es aber gewaltig, Schweizer Käse war ein Dreck dagegen. Und nur weil den jeweiligen Firmen die paar zusätzlichen Euro (und Arbeitsstunden) zu sauberer Programmation zuviel gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...


Gut, dann nehme ich alles zurück 

Ja stimmt schon, man reagiert oft erst, WENN schon was passiert ist und das mit der oberflächlichen Sicherheit stimmt auch. Wenn man gehacked wird obwohl man die Sicherheitslücke kennt, ist es klar fahrlässig. Oft kann man den ganzen Lücken aber nicht mehr folgen (zu viele) oder aber es ist eine neue, unbekannte.

Aber ich versteh jetzt was du gemeint hast


----------



## Veriquitas (26. August 2011)

Hmm ich hab auch keine E-mail bekommen, abwarten und Tee trinken ich wollte eigentlich Warhammer 40k Space Marine vorbestellen.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (26. August 2011)

Ich hab mir bisher nur Battlefield Bad Company 2 da bestellt und bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## lukas93h (26. August 2011)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Oh man, ich kann das nicht mehr hören!
> internetsicherheit interessiert wohl niemanden??


 Wenn sogar das Pentagon gehackt werden kann... wie sollen sich dann Unternehmer - oder noch schlimmer, normale Internetanwender - schützen?


----------



## Veriquitas (26. August 2011)

Eben jeder Programmierer hat die gleichen Grundlagen sieht es ein...


----------



## das_wesen (26. August 2011)

Privat Anwender sind für diese Leute eigentlich nur selten von Interesse, aber irgendwo ist es doch beschämend das Unternehmen mit Onlinevertrieb so wenig für die Sicherheit der Kundendaten machen.


----------



## xeonsys (26. August 2011)

habe auch gestern ne mail bekommen und gleich mein  Passwort  geändet.


----------



## crah (26. August 2011)

habe ebend gerade auch eine mail gekriegt aber der aufruf der seite hat ja ewig gedauert


----------



## BabaYaga (27. August 2011)

Die zeigen einfach mal nach der Reihe auf wie SICHER mit den Kundendaten überall verfahren wird...
Wie man sieht wird eben nur REAGIERT wenn was passiert. Nur das ist eben der falsche Ansatz.
Ob das die richtige Vorgehensweise ist um denen mal Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen lasse ich mal dahingestellt aber es zeigt Wirkung.

Das ist so wie wenn du dir jahrelang überlegst vielleicht doch eine Alarmanlage zuzulegen oder dein Türschloss auszutauschen auf eine sicherere Variante. Irgendwann stehst du vor der leergeräumten Wohnung und DANN kaufst du die Alarmanlage und lässt das Schloss tauschen. Vorher bestand ja wohl keine Notwendigkeit.

Ist nichts neues dass die meisten Menschen erst 10x gegen die Wand fahren müssen bis sie bemerken dass die Ausfahrt auf der anderen Seite ist...
Nur wenn es wie bei solchen Seiten nicht nur um eigene Daten geht sollte man ein anderes Verfahren an den Tag legen!


----------



## Jarafi (27. August 2011)

Da lob ich mir doch die gute alte Überweisung bei der Bankfiliale mit dem Formular .

Aber gameware ist ein netter Laden, hab auch mein passwort geändert und damit hat sichs für mich.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. August 2011)

Jo so mache ich das auch immer und hab die Spiele trotzdem zu Release.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Hab dort auch grad das Passwort geändert, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich das Alte sonst noch verwendet habe.
Naja, dort wo man Geld ausgeben kann, hab ich eh andere, hoffentlich.


----------



## Niza (27. August 2011)

Moin,
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht 
Am 16.6.2011 ist es offiziell eröffnet worden
Eine Cyber-Polizei
Und zwar das "Nationale Cyber-Abwehrzentum"
https://www.bsi.bund.de/ContentBSI/...-Nationales-Cyber-Abwehrzentrum_16062011.html

Ich zietiere mal aus dem oberen Link was:
"...Deshalb ist die Etablierung(d.H. Gründung) des Nationalen Cyber-Abwehrzentrums ein  wichtiger Schritt, um die Cyber-Sicherheit in Deutschland  voranzutreiben..."

Cyber-Polizei geht auf Patrouille - Total digital - nordbayern.de



SSchaffrath schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon das artet bald zu nem Cyberkrieg aus ...
> Hacken die Neue Waffe ^^
> Das was Anonymous zb. macht find ich ja eig. Gut.
> Aber das Hacken auf die Ganzen Firmen ohne Grund ?
> Das kanns einfach nicht sein.


 Wer weiß vielleicht ist der 3. Weltkrieg ein Cyberkrieg


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. August 2011)

Die "Cyber-Polizei" ist die übliche Lachnummer. Wenn du die Leistungen hast, die nötig wären, um da was effektiv zu sein, würdest du in der freien Wirtschaft weitaus mehr verdienen.


----------

